# another CJ question - tranny?



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey another question- I'm thinking about making an offer on an 84 CJ7, body,frame and floors good, 258 with a stick. Ad says "tranny problems". No idea if it's clutch, or actual internal trans problems, really no way of finding out, either. If I had to do a clutch that's pretty straight forward, but if it needed a tranny, what do I need to look for? I mean, what years and models will work? I don't even know if it's a 4 speed or 5, forgot to look. Any common trans problems it could be?
thanks


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

http://cjoffroad.com/writeup.asp?WU_ID=15&noAdd=1

there is 2 4 speeds
1 5 speed

From what I understand the T176 is the one to have that can take a beating.


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

I had an 84 with the 258 and a T5 manual... Seemed ok but I've heard its not a very durable transmission.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

The links below are informative.

http://www.jeeptech.com/trans/

http://www.jeeptech.com/convtrans/


----------



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

I believe the 84 had either the sr4 or t4 or t5 they were decent transmissions for normal driveing but not super strong. but that doesn't mean you cant make them last. I had a 83 that came with the 4spd. just so happened i was able to pick up the t176 which is known to be one of the better tranny's put in a cj. adapting anything to the 258 has probably been done and fairly easy. I used a new bell housing which the one for the t176 4 spd and t90 3spd are the same then just get teh right clutch parts and driveshafts. the 4spd i believe mates to a dana 300 tcase which is also one of the better ones. I never actually plowed with this setup the jeep turned out to nice to plow qith but i have used the t90 3spd and dana 20 tcase. i liked teh 3spd for eas of forward reverse being up and down instead of a normal shift pattern. little quicker to shift.


----------

